# Looking for soft sound



## lux (Oct 3, 2004)

hi,

I'm doing some try at layering strings to obtain that very soft sound i heard on some compositions.
That's a fist try, I'd like to have a comment on sound, how do you feel it.
The sequence is played very bad , but I'd like to have a comment and suggestion on timbre of violins. 
The melody is played on an Elfman's theme.

http://www.archisounds.com/soft_strings.mp3

Thanks
Luca


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 3, 2004)

I like this - very moving rendition. 

The lead melody seemed a little hot in the mix but it could be that you could ride the expression somewhat more to allow it blend a little better into the mix without losing it. A solo violin like KH might help bring this into focus more without getting too loud.

By the way, I keep hearing a slow argeggiating harp in this in strategic places to hammer the emotion home. 

Nice work! Keep it up man.


----------



## lux (Oct 3, 2004)

hi Fred, you're very kind as always 

..although in this case i posted it in the comp and techniques section because i'm looking for a soundcheck. The sequence i've played has only the scope of showing that layering I did with violins (we're talk together about it and Vitous...)
I wish the "farewell" track from Spiderman were mine, but unfortunely it isnt :cry: 

Very interesting that Kirk hunter solo strings thing you just suggested me, I also think that layering a good violin in the background can keep the melody more manageable and more dynamic on pieces. 
I dont have the library, but I was ever thinking about purchasing it and never done. I'll riconsider it again 

If you or someone else interested, the sound of violins is taken from a layering of two sounds:
1) the first two layers of "session strings" from primesounds.com
2) the sordino patch on Advanced orchestra strings. This second one is held very low in volume so to leave space to that breathing sound of the first one.

Thanks for you comment  
Luca


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Oct 3, 2004)

just curious....did you tried the sordinos in SI?


----------



## lux (Oct 3, 2004)

Craig, 

yes, but they have a subtle vibrato from lowest layers and sometimes tend to be a little dominant as sound over other. Also they have that subtle metallic sound on background that sometimes can be disturbing. . Thats to me, obviously.
I'm looking for that sound that stands half between harmonics and sordinos, and have a breathing bow noise in the background, with violins playing divisi.

I have to admit, although, that Siss are the best sordinos out there.

I feel this need listening to some soundtracks as Elfman's slow movements or Randy Newman tracks as "pleasantville", and i'm not able to achieve that with Siss.

Luca


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Oct 3, 2004)

OK Luca,

thanks for answering


----------



## lux (Oct 3, 2004)

Sorry Craig, I edited my post while you were responding.


----------



## lux (Oct 3, 2004)

here's a version with Siss instead of Advanced orchestra.
I'have to say that it sounds also good to me. Although Siss sordinos are very recognisable to me , they have that unique sound.

What do you think?

http://www.archisounds.com/soft_strings_siss.mp3

Luca


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Oct 3, 2004)

Luca,

thanks for taking the time to do this...SI certainly takes up less room and for quiet pasages I'd probably prefer it. That s not to say I think it sounds better in this cue. i prefer QLSO, but if I had to really do a quiet string passage I'd go to SI first before checking other options.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 3, 2004)

I liked the programming and mix of the first cue a little better than the second. Perhaps you're more used to working with AO? The lead melody still seems a little loud here - actually much louder than the first cue for some reason. 

Thanks man for sharing this - it really helps tune the ears to the differences in timbre between sample libs.


----------



## lux (Oct 3, 2004)

Thanks guys for the feedback. I like the sharing of informations about obtaining sounds, I think that's the argument that lacks in NS and many experienced users seem dont like to share their conclusions. Thats why I appreciate you and some others who spend a few of their time to share something.

http://www.archisounds.com/soft_strings_prime_only.mp3

that's a version with only the first one of sounds, the primesounds session strings. How you can notice, they have a very soft bowing and they are very small sections. but they are also unplayable as alone, because the sound tends to be too thin and soft and very difficult to create passages.

So I'm trying to add another sound to achieve playable sequences, while retaining that bow effect of the first ones.

Luca


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 3, 2004)

Hey Lux are you gonna mock up that whole track? Of course the ending would be hard to do. Danny rules.


----------



## lux (Oct 3, 2004)

hehe, nope, the end would be "impossible" to do for my skill :wink:


----------



## Chrislight (Oct 3, 2004)

Lux - you just mocked up one of my favorite pieces of music - good job especially on mockup #1


----------



## lux (Oct 4, 2004)

Chrislight said:


> Lux - you just mocked up one of my favorite pieces of music - good job especially on mockup #1



hehe Chris, thanks, but i'm not mocking up that track, I just used a part of the melody and chords to do experiments with violins sound.
I'm not so an absolute fan of Elfman, although I have to say that the "Farewell" track is absolutely superb!  

Luca


----------



## CJ (Oct 4, 2004)

I like this Lux - even though the content is Elfman it shows that you're able to capture the spirit of it - keep it up man!


----------



## Mike M (Oct 4, 2004)

This sounds really great - the first mockup is my favorite btw - cool! 8)


----------



## lux (Oct 5, 2004)

Cj and Mike, thanks a lot for your feedback 

Luca


----------



## CJ (Oct 6, 2004)

Nice job here Lux - the Advanced Orchestra strings sound particularly good (that was an eye opener) - I suppose its how you program it because I really like they way you did this.


----------



## lux (Oct 6, 2004)

CJ said:


> Nice job here Lux - the Advanced Orchestra strings sound particularly good (that was an eye opener) - I suppose its how you program it because I really like they way you did this.



CJ,

the AO strings are audible only in part on this sequence, because i blended them with the primesounds ones. In that case i used the sordino articulation.
I' used them to add body to the primesounds ones. So basically what you hear is a primesounds low layer plus an Advanced orchestra sordino patch blended together so they sound as one. But the overall sound cannot be considered showing the sound of AO strings, honestly.

I have to say that i find useful the AO stuff and often use it, but maybe strings are not the best part of AO imho.

hope this helps
Luca


----------



## Niah (Oct 6, 2004)

What articulations are you using on the cue with the SI strings? 
Just Con Sordino? 
I've never really liked the sound of the sordinos until now! 

Nice work and thanks for sharing this.


----------



## lux (Oct 7, 2004)

Niah said:


> What articulations are you using on the cue with the SI strings?
> Just Con Sordino?
> I've never really liked the sound of the sordinos until now!
> 
> Nice work and thanks for sharing this.



Niah,

i used the two sounds, primesounds violins and siss mini sordino together with those volume ratio:

- primesounds: ~110
- Sordinos Siss Mini: ~15

hope this helps
Luca


----------



## Niah (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks =)


----------

